# Study Finds Conclusive Evidence Vapor is Safe



## kimbo (6/4/15)

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0273230014002505

*Highlights*
•
The e-cigarettes contained and delivered mostly glycerin and/or PG and water.

•
Aerosol nicotine content was 85% lower than the cigarette smoke nicotine.

•
The levels of HPHCs in aerosol were consistent with the air blanks (<2 μg/puff).

•
Mainstream cigarette smoke HPHCs (∼3000 μg/puff) were 1500 times higher than e-cigarette HPHCs.

•
No significant contribution of tested HPHC classes was found for the e-cigarettes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 3


----------

